# Trek Daedalus Class Starship Scratch Build



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Started on a new project (although I have been gathering parts and doing the plans for a while). I started on a Daedalus class starship from Star Trek. Those who know me know that this will take . . . a while for me to do, lol. The Galileo shuttlecraft took a couple of years; I think this will be quicker. I am planning on doing a fully lighted version but that may change. I have determined that the model that GJ built used a 1/144 Revell space shuttle (the SRBs) for the engines which I have. They are an exact match. Anyway, here is the beginning of the Daedalus:



























Will post progress photos when I make progress, lol.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

*Very* nice! :thumbsup: 

What did you use for the secondary hull?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Seashark said:


> *Very* nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> What did you use for the secondary hull?


Usually those builds use the solid rocket boosters and external fuel tank from the 1/144 space shuttle stack.

Thats what I think I see here.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, it's the Revell 1/444 space shuttle. I am not sure about the secondary hull being what was used on the GJ model but that's what I used. It is the correct diameter but certain things are not exact. I'm still batting back and forth weather to use it or scratch build that part.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty neat!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

feek61 said:


> Yes, it's the Revell 1/444 space shuttle. I am not sure about the secondary hull being what was used on the GJ model but that's what I used. It is the correct diameter but certain things are not exact. I'm still batting back and forth whether to use it or scratch build that part.


Use it! 
It looks good!


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

feek61 said:


> I have determined that the model that GJ built used a 1/144 Revell space shuttle (the SRBs) for the engines which I have.


FINALLY! Someone else that noticed this detail! All of the drawings and kits out there that I've seen have been lacking that detail. Bravo! Overall, it looks like you're off to a great start. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

Here are some photos of the miniature I found a while back:

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754823925_440bde4c38.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754824043_819118185c.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754824085_6f6ec5eef8.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754874525_1ce2e89236.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754823811_61644fd8bd.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754823771_2061327d50.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754874637_08bda91481.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754874731_61bf7f3910.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/754874831_d1d72d2a05.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/755546068_5d55fa58e1.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/ognir11/daedalus/755546250_23e5e7a2d0.jpg


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Those are great reference shots jaeike, thanks.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very cool!
Wish it would come out as a kit.
-Jim


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Have not had much time to devote to this project but have done a little. Filing out the windows sucked! lol. The top of the dome is just sitting on there. Eventually there will be lights and all manner of mind boggling effects (what I mean is I may finish this project one day)


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good to see you are staying with this build!:thumbsup:
Filing out windows definitely sucks!
Can't wait to see the lights.
Keep posting more pics.!
-Jim


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You got started the right way with a metal armature. The one garage kit I bought of this subject had the worst "nacelle droop" of any kit I've ever purchased. After a few weeks in my hot garage the kit basically wilted like a flower.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I always found it interesting how the designer captured the "old technology" look of the pre-Federation ships. The "softball and thermos bottle" design  kind of looks like it could be a 2nd generation Discovery ship (from the movie "2001").


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Those two concepts were probably being developed at roughly the same time, too, around 1964...


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Got the basic shape of the secondary hull done but still have to add all of the raised ridge lines. Oh, and I primed it white, lol. This is my typical build speed . . . . about two years to complete a project.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good!
-Jim


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks! Was able to get the windows and ribbing done on the secondary hull. So far so good!!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Updates coming. I got some fantastic reference material from Doug Drexler!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent news!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking very much forward to it!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks good!


I had a marginally related thought:
I would love to have seen the Daedalus class on the screen somewhere,
and I was wondering. Do you think it would have worked as the ship
for the show "Enterprise" instead of the NX-01?


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I do think it would have worked in "Enterprise" and in fact both Doug Drexler and Mike Okuda pushed hard for it but ultimately the studio wanted the classic saucer configuration. The ship did make an appearance in the fan-film "In Harms Way" by the Phase 2 guys. It's online. Drexler did the CG model for it and it's beautiful (although I don't like the aerobatic maneuvering displayed in "In Harms Way"). He told me the dimensions he used were taken directly off of the Greg Jein model which he had on his desk for reference while he created the CG version.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Loads of info. here:
http://starfleet-museum.org/daedalus.htm
-Jim


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Doug sent me a bunch of great renderings of the ship. I compiled a few of them and made this poster from the images he sent. I added the Matt Jefferies drawings at the bottom. Anyway, with these and the others he sent it has really helped pin down some answers to some mystery areas on the ship (not to mention giving me some really beautiful perspectives of this ship).


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I've always liked the Daedalus.
Was there not a Star Trek paperback book with a pic. of it on the cover at one time?
-Jim


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey! Will's poster made it on the Drex Files! You're becoming famous dude!

http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/2010/12/25/daedalus/

I've been working on and off on a Daedalus. I think I may have to redo some parts of it based on your excellent poster!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent work on your model! You hardly see anyone using brass these days! 

Here's one my dad and I built out of wood and a ping-pong ball when I was a kid in the 1980's to fit with the old AMT 3-in-1 kits. 

















We made this one as the U.S.S. Republic.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Feek, what scale is it suppossed to be and what did you use for the "neck"?


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

It's supposed to be "studio scale" but not sure what that is. It is the same scale as the model seen in Sisko's office on DS9. That model as with mine used the 1/144 scale space shuttle kit for the parts. The Revell 1/144 is a perfect match (which is what I used). For the neck I used a 3/4" brass tube.

There seem to be conflicting dimensions on the ship itself so I'm not exactly sure what size full scale would be. I've seen everything from 105m to 160m. Mine measures about 16" in length which would make it between 1/258 and 1/394. Hope that helps!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I was aware of the shuttle patrs use in building what's seen on screen in DS9 episodes as well as the conflicting dimensions for this particular class of ship.
Maybe I'll get a 1/288 scale shuttle stack kit and build me my own Daedalus class.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry I'm not much help irishtrek. Not much action on this project but looking forward to getting back to it. I did get the nacelle spikes designed and made!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Now *THOSE* are cool!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------

